# Beretta 70s .380



## Boomer53 (Sep 5, 2020)

Just picked up a Beretta 70s in .380 caliber. It is the Garcia marked version. Can anyone tell me the different features between Garcia and Berben imports? I understand the magazines are slightly different but is that all. I have found the date code is 1971. It really is a handsome little arm!


----------

